# Rumor: Kaman for J Rich



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

do you approved?


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

link to this rumor? To answer your question NO I don't approve.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3724721

Bottom Portion


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That is highway robbery. It would be a no brainer to accept this deal.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Jason Richardson and Baron Davis a back court once again? This time for the Los Angeles Clippers?! DAMN on all accounts. I'm going to hate to see Richardson leave but hopefully this means Gerald Wallace can improve on a jump shot.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

our need for a scoring big is just incredible.Noone has any space to operate because the opponents just have zero respect for Okafor's scoring ability....and there's no reason they should since he really can't score unless the guards create the open shot for him with penetration.I don't remember what Kaman's contract looks like,but honestly I can't believe that the clips would touch Richardson with his contract.He's a good player when he's healthy,but his contract is just obscene.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

To be honest I think this is one of those situations where the Bobcats offered or asked the Clippers if they would take JRich for Kaman rather than the Clippers asking about JRich for Kaman. I really don't see any reason for the Clippers to do it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Weasel said:


> To be honest I think this is one of those situations where the Bobcats offered or asked the Clippers if they would take JRich for Kaman rather than the Clippers asking about JRich for Kaman. I really don't see any reason for the Clippers to do it.


I think the only reason they would do it is because they now have Randolph and Camby on the team now and maybe they've come to a conclusion that Kaman isn't the best fit for the Clippers anymore?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

^ He also has the most value out of the three that could be moved, especially when you consider Camby & Randolph's contracts vs Kaman's age.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess we got a lot of confidence in this new Augustine-Felton backcourt. Kaman would be perfect next to Okafor but then we are back to not having a SG. Doubt this happens though


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> To be honest I think this is one of those situations where the Bobcats offered or asked the Clippers if they would take JRich for Kaman rather than the Clippers asking about JRich for Kaman. *I really don't see any reason for the Clippers to do it*.


especially with the way gordon is playing right now....and with thornton chucking away, i see no need for another chucking wing...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess the clippers have everything they need.They should just stand pat with this terrific roster they have been putting on the floor this year.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> I guess the clippers have everything they need.They should just stand pat with this terrific roster they have been putting on the floor this year.


how i love your sarcastic little comment.....


with your pointless little jab aside, no one is saying that the clippers have a terrific roster.....i'm just saying that this trade would make the clippers worse.....if you were familiar with the clippers and their team dynamic then it would be obvious why.....


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> how i love your sarcastic little comment.....
> 
> 
> with your pointless little jab aside, no one is saying that the clippers have a terrific roster.....i'm just saying that this trade would make the clippers worse.....if you were familiar with the clippers and their team dynamic then it would be obvious why.....


CO-SIGN

Obviously LAC is a work in progress but there's no reason for them to make this deal and make things even worse.


----------

